# Wow! TCOYF rocks!



## chi_mama (May 25, 2008)

I just got a copy of Taking Charge of Your Fertility and I am so fascintaed







: ... and shocked about how little I actually know about my body. Okay, back to reading.


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

I know what you mean. Learning about charting and the biology behind how it works led to a personal revolution for me. Enjoy your revolution!


----------



## akaisha (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

agreed!


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

I totally agree. I think it should be required reading in high schools or something. Its very eye opening.


----------



## ashesofyou (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bellabaz* 
I totally agree. I think it should be required reading in high schools or something. Its very eye opening.

A big 'ole







: for this comment.

I had been ttc for almost 4 years and didn't understand the biology behind the charting I was doing, or that there was something to chart OTHER than temps.

You can bet your biffy that any daughter I ever have will have this book to use.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

If I go MPH then I hope I can teach this!

you need a masters in puibliuc health to relaly teach this stuff, so taht seems to be a goal of mine... we'll see.. after many years education

















something like that.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a chance of brigging TCOYF into the new generation out here... even it isn't the whole thing.really

the 15th year old and 13 year yuold need to learn that neem is the mother. and how it is kn place.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I call it my womanly bible. It used to be my TTC bible but really, it's about so much more, of course.


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

I found TCOYF in a thrift store. I can't believe how unaware I was before! Why did we wonder when our periods where coming each month when a simple chart can tell you? Not to mention all the other cool stuff, ECWM = baby time, CP dance.... I love it! No more pills for me.


----------



## ReikiMommy07 (Dec 13, 2007)

Haven't gotten my copy yet, but so looking forward to it!







I've learned so much already just from the little FAQ online...







DH is way happy about this too.


----------



## PaytonPlace (Feb 27, 2008)

Isn't it a great?!? I really think it should be developed into a health education course for high school girls.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

I agree it is a great book.
Unfortunatly for me DH wants nothing to do with it. He and MIL cant see how it can work and DH does not want another child. It is the additude of if it works that why do we have BCP's and oops babies. They just can't seem to wrap thier heads around it. When I have tried to give the cliff notes version of it to DH he says but your cycle changes every month









Just like everything else its the med way or nothing. No faith in our bodies or nature, because of course what would we do without god ( read doctors)








So happy for all of you that have DH's on board.


----------

